# Life span of Lasiodora parahybana?



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, does anyone have a web site stating life spans of different species? I have looked till Im blue in the face. In particular Im looking for the life span of Lasiodora parahybana (Salmon Pink) I know they are fast growing so Im rather interested to know if this causes them to mature/die pretty young.
Cheers!


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Aug 9, 2005)

...and I thought I was the only one with that problem! I've had 5 total, all have died before reaching sub-adulthood, despite all efforts. Perhaps this issue is yet to be studied?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 9, 2005)

Ohhh hecks, don't tell me that, this is my first L. parahybana its only about 1.5 inches atm I will cry if it dies before becoming an adult.


----------



## Sean (Aug 9, 2005)

I have heard between 15-20 years.



> Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon. This Brazilian spider is one of the biggest species in the pet trade with the possibility of growing over 10" and living 15 or 20 years or more. The carapace is deep brown with a hint of red and with salmon hair around the edges. The abdomen is black with salmon hair and the legs are brown with salmon hair. Though it is a burrowing species it can be kept on shallow substrate with an adequate retreat and a large water bowl. For their size they are often actually quite docile.


http://www.e-spiderworld.com/Genustext.htm

btw IME, they are easy to raise and maintain. All I do is throw in some peat moss, a water dish, and a cork bark and mine has done fine. Feed probably a couple crickets a week or so when younger. After it hit about 6 inches probably 5-6.


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Sean  that helps loads! Cheers!


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 9, 2005)

How long do males live?

How long does it take them to reach maturity and how long do they live afterwards?


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Aug 9, 2005)

Well don't get discouraged, that has only been my experience, which has not been a very long one. They are indeed easy to raise, but you also should take into account bad genes are just bad genes, and perhaps I was an unlucky one to have raised some spiders with bad genes - deaths are sometimes unexplainable.


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

As with any species, the best you could do is give a broad range for life expectancy. Too many variables (temperature, amount of food, etc.) affect their growth rate. Also, many species have not been in the pet trade log enough to really establish any type of real understanding of how long they will survive in captivity.



			
				D4RK-3L3M3NT said:
			
		

> ...and I thought I was the only one with that problem! I've had 5 total, all have died before reaching sub-adulthood, despite all efforts. Perhaps this issue is yet to be studied?


That is an unusually high death rate. Did they all die around the same time? Were they from the same egg sac? Do you have many other Ts and these were your only losses? For a death rate like this, I would suspect there might be some external factor in play. Either a parasite infestation or some chemical poisoning. Even if they were from the same egg sac, a 5 for 5 loss is pretty high and would be just really bad luck if it were only a failure to survive issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 9, 2005)

Criesss I fed him/her today and noticed not only does it have a missing leg and a missing pedipalp, it also has half a spinerette missing! I assume they can also grow back?


----------



## greenbay1 (Aug 9, 2005)

I keep mine as mentioned by others - bone dry peat, water dish, hide, plenty of crickets and it has grown very well. I've had no problems with him. Mine is a male but not yet had his ultimate molt.


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Aug 10, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> That is an unusually high death rate. Did they all die around the same time? Were they from the same egg sac? Do you have many other Ts and these were your only losses? For a death rate like this, I would suspect there might be some external factor in play. Either a parasite infestation or some chemical poisoning. Even if they were from the same egg sac, a 5 for 5 loss is pretty high and would be just really bad luck if it were only a failure to survive issue.


My luck. I don't know whether they were from the same sac or not, they were purchased from a reputable online dealer, and they all died at different stages of their life, some at 1/4" and some at 2". They were my only losses during their deaths, so I doubt it was any type of parasite, perhaps chemical poisoning - there were frequent visits around my last residence from pest control personnel, but that leads me to question why others were not affected around the same time? I'll probably never know.


----------



## bagheera (Aug 11, 2005)

I have 2 here, both between 4 and 5".  They are on potting soil or coco bark.  Again, bone dry with a water dish.  They both eat like mad, they both are growing rather quickly. The only thing I have seen grow faster was a B. albopilosum that I raised some years ago. They are both little bulldozers. One of them has done so much excavation that I think it has moved every bit of substrate in the enclosure-above it! lol. 

If you are losing that many, I would agree that there must be something else going on.  

I would expect them live between 10 and 20 years, males I would not expect to  see a post ultimate birthday.  But of course, this is my own speculation.


----------



## F. J. A. (Aug 11, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> How long does it take them to reach maturity


Hi,

I wrote >>this<<  to the same question few days ago in another thread...  
Hope this helps...


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 11, 2005)

Imegnixs_Cinder said:
			
		

> Criesss I fed him/her today and noticed not only does it have a missing leg and a missing pedipalp, it also has half a spinerette missing! I assume they can also grow back?


yup

regen:
fangs, legs, pedipalps, spinnerets

maybe something else that i forgot


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 11, 2005)

ok so I have noticed him moving his substrate around, (vermiculite) its not very deep atm as don't want him to burrow away and hide as want to keep an eye on him for now. He has no man made burrow (pot etc) do L. parahybana burrow or is he/she just being tidy? I didn't think they were burrowers but just want to check.
Cheers!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 11, 2005)

Imegnixs_Cinder said:
			
		

> ok so I have noticed him moving his substrate around, (vermiculite) its not very deep atm as don't want him to burrow away and hide as want to keep an eye on him for now. He has no man made burrow (pot etc) do L. parahybana burrow or is he/she just being tidy? I didn't think they were burrowers but just want to check.
> Cheers!


mine has always made neat burrows and spent most of it's time underground. i purchased it when it was ~1" (2.5cm) and now it is ~3-4" (8-10cm).

it might be trying to get out of the open. most tarantulas have at least some aversion to being out in the open.  i believe in general, and in mine single specimen in particular, they are more on the nervous and "hidey" side

also, they are more likely to molt successfully in a burrow, in my opinion

this is regarding that scraggler you rescued, correct?


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, the lil 7 legged 1 pedipalp and 1.5 spinertte scraggler lol
Most of the sites I read said "they make great display tarantulas because they sit out in the open" so guess I assumed they don't really burrow much.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 12, 2005)

Imegnixs_Cinder said:
			
		

> Yeah, the lil 7 legged 1 pedipalp and 1.5 spinertte scraggler lol
> Most of the sites I read said "they make great display tarantulas because they sit out in the open" so guess I assumed they don't really burrow much.




well, mine is still only around 1/2 grown. i've noticed a lot of bugs change in "personality" as they grow up.  my spider has recently started hanging out ontop of the substrate or in the door to her artificial burrow. it seems like a fair amount of bugs grow bolder and less hidey as they grow up... just imo, though

actually, it is one of my better cages, i will take a pic of it.  it has an artificial burrow built-in with a cut-away that sits next to the cage, so i can see into the spider's burrow perfectly.

i like to satisfy as much of the spider's drives as i understand... but i also like to see them =P



			
				Imegnixs_Cinder said:
			
		

> Yeah, the lil 7 legged 1 pedipalp and 1.5 spinertte scraggler lol
> Most of the sites I read said "they make great display tarantulas because they sit out in the open" so guess I assumed they don't really burrow much.



ok, here is my setup 
there is no where in the cage that the spider can get to where i can't really see it.  and the spider definitely treats that center chamber like it's burrow. the tara will sit out in the open, but if i lift up the cage it streaks back into it's house 
the L.p is probably 3-4"LS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a really nice set up!
I know people will likely jump on me for this, but I don't usually give mine burrows at all. Simple reason being if they shed I like to see it and be able to retrive the skins without having to pull them out from under the T. I only have the 2 T's atm (Hubby has banned me from having more) I have the Smithi who I raised from 1 inch and he never had a burrow of any kind and has done fine, and now this little L.P who I want to keep an eye on.
Only time I really provide a burrow is if I need to clean the cage then I use a plant pot and wait for the T to enter it so I can move around the rest of the cage pretty freely. Yes I know Im a wimp, I just don't fancy getting hairs flicked at me lol.


----------

